# cougar / cougarlicious



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2009)

Cougarlicious is the adjective form of the term "cougar" -- a cougar is an older woman (mid-to-late thirties and onward) who is unattached and seeks young males for sex and companionship. The traditional cougar is attractive and well-off, and she is confident about her needs, desires and boundaries. Someone is cougarlicious if they embody or somehow resemble these qualities. 

Cougar 
An older woman who frequents clubs in order to score with a much younger man. The cougar can be anyone from an overly surgically altered wind tunnel victim, to an absolute sad and bloated old hornmeister, to a real hottie or milf. Cougars are gaining in popularity -- particularly the true hotties -- as young men find not only a sexual high, but many times a chick with her shit together.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2009)

Πάλι από το κατηχητικό σού έδωσαν να μεταφράσεις;

Το κελεπουρό, με ευρήματα μόνο στο τ. και το slang.gr, δεν έχει περάσει στην κοινόλεκτο.


(Δική μου πρόταση: πουμανάρι :) )


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 11, 2009)

Γυναίκα - Κούγκαρ, γυναίκα - αρπακτικό. Δες εδώ.
Πριν από καιρό είχα πρωτοσυναντήσει αυτόν τον όρο σε ένα άρθρο για την Ντέμι Μουρ.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2009)

Πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά. Και το κελεπουρό και το πουμανάρι και η γυναίκα-κούγκαρ. Κάποιο απ' αυτά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο υπότιτλος δυστυχώς δεν σου αφήνει περιθώριο ούτε να σκεφτείς τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό, ενώ όταν το δεις γραμμένο μέσα σ' ένα άρθρο, θα σου εξηγήσει ο συγγραφέας με κάθε λεπτομέρεια τι εννοεί.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2009)

Εγώ έχω δηλώσει ότι δεν ξέρω τέτοιες λέξεις. Ψάχνουμε για δόκιμη (και γνωστή) λέξη για την _*ώριμη κυρία με αδυναμία στους νεαρούς*_. Προς το παρόν, μόνο περίφραση. Μα δεν μπορεί να μην υπάρχει λέξη!

Αν δεν υπάρχει, μπορεί να αποκτήσουμε, δίπλα στον κάγκουρα, και την κουγκάρα!


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2009)

Συγνώμη, αλλα΄το 'τεκνατζού' δεν είναι περίπου ώριμη κυρία με αδυναμία στους νεαρούς;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2009)

Δηλαδή, η Demi είναι σκέτα και σκληρά τεκνατζού; The traditional cougar is attractive and well-off, and she is confident about her needs, desires and boundaries. Αυτό είναι τεκνατζού;


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως το _τεκνατζού_ προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ...


----------



## crystal (Mar 12, 2009)

Η τεκνατζού δεν είναι απαραίτητα όμορφη, πάντως.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, η Demi είναι σκέτα και σκληρά τεκνατζού; The traditional cougar is attractive and well-off, and she is confident about her needs, desires and boundaries. Αυτό είναι τεκνατζού;


http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...d_TR=42014&the_lemma_id_KR=&the_lemma_id_GEO=
*τεκνατζού *η [teknadzú] O37 *:* (λαϊκ.) γυναίκα που επιδιώκει να συνάπτει ερωτικές σχέσεις με νεαρούς άντρες, μικρότερους στην ηλικία από αυτή. [_τεκν(ό) -ατζού, _θηλ. του _-ατζής_]

Το _τεκνατζού_ είναι (θεωρητικά) υπερώνυμο του _cougar_ (διότι δεν είναι _εξ ορισμού_ μια τεκνατζού και εύπορη και όμορφη, αλλά για σκεφτείτε για λίγο: για ποιο λόγο να πάει ένα τεκνό με μια μεγαλύτερη γυναίκα;). Εγώ, πάντως, _τεκνατζού_ θα έβαζα (αν το επιτρέπει το register).

Το _μιλφ(άρα)_ υστερεί πολύ διότι τονίζει μόνο το αισθητικό μέρος (άντε και της αυτοπεποίθησης), όχι το οικονομικό. Αλλά το κυριότερο είναι ότι το _μιλφ(άρα)_ τονίζει την επιθυμία των τεκνών προς το πρόσωπό της (και όχι μόνο το πρόσωπό της), κι όχι τη δική της επιθυμία για τεκνά.

Φυσικά, υπάρχει και το «στρίβειν διά του κυκεώνος»: Καθώς για τους μεταφραστές υπάρχουν οι σωτήριες λέξεις-πασπαρτού για να καλύπτουν γαργάρες και μαρμαγκοφαγώματα, έτσι κι εδώ πετάς ένα γυναίκα-αράχνη που πάει με όλα και συμφέρει (διότι ο καθείς το φορτίζει εννοιολογικά μ' ό,τι θέλει).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2009)

Τα μεγάλα πνεύματα συναντώνται, επειδή ακριβώς πριν διαβάσω το ποστ σου, είχα καταλήξει ότι δεν θέλω την τεκνατζού, που είναι μόνο υποτιμητικό και δεν περιέχει μέσα την ομορφιά και τη θελκτικότητα της μεγαλύτερης γυναίκας, και έλεγα να βάλω "γυναίκα-αράχνη"!


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 12, 2009)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η "γυναίκα-αράχνη" αλλάζει εραστές συχνά-πυκνά κι αδιαφορεί παντελώς για τον καθένα τους. Τους εκμεταλλεύεται για το σεξ (τι κακό που τους κάνει!) 
Ενώ η "γυναίκα-κούγκαρ" δημιουργεί (συνήθως) μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις με μικρότερους άνδρες. Εκτός από την Ντέμι Μουρ, το πιο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα είναι η Μαντόνα.


----------



## curry (Mar 12, 2009)

Ρε το έρμο το κούγκαρ...


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 12, 2009)

Κι εγώ αυτό νομίζω ότι η γυναίκα αράχνη είναι αυτή που κατασπαράζει τους εραστές της. Και οι cougars είναι συνήθως ωραίες και γκλάμορους γυναίκες και η λέξη δεν έχει αρνητική χροιά. Μακροπρόθεσμα, θα κοίταζα κάτι προς το πιο κυριολεκτικό. Όχι κούγκαρ, αλλά προς την τίγρη .


----------



## sopherina (Mar 12, 2009)

Θα έλεγα "*σιτεμένη τεκνο-τραγανίστρα*". Ο πρώτος όρος δίνει το στίγμα της ηλικίας, ενώ ο δεύτερος δεν είναι διόλου υποτιμητικός, το αντίθετο! Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι συνοπτικότερο!


----------



## diceman (Mar 12, 2009)

sopherina said:


> Θα έλεγα "*σιτεμένη τεκνο-τραγανίστρα*".



:) LOL Άπαιχτο!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2009)

sopherina said:


> Θα έλεγα "*σιτεμένη τεκνο-τραγανίστρα*".


Αν είναι να λογοπλάσουμε, ας πούμε τότε *αγαπάνθηρας*, *αγαπανθηρεύτρια* ή *μεγαλοκοπαίλουρος*, ώστε να διατηρείται και η ζωολογική ταξινόμηση.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *μεγαλοκοπαίλουρος*


Τέλειο  Όχι ότι της Sopherinaς πάει πίσω...


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2009)

Περισσότερη ζωολογική ενημέρωση εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1309

Μη σας ξεφύγει εκεί η *αγριόγατα μανούλ*!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Περισσότερη ζωολογική ενημέρωση εδώ:
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1309
> Μη σας ξεφύγει εκεί η *αγριόγατα μανούλ*!


Εμένα πάντως δεν μου ξέφυγε με τίποτα αυτό:


nickel said:


> * Από την αγριόγατα κολοκόλο πήρε το όνομά του ο Κολοκόλο, ο θρυλικός αρχηγός της φυλής των Μαπούτσε!


Γι' αυτό οι Μαπούτσε (μα, Μαπούτσε;;!!) πήγαιναν τοίχο-τοίχο στον Κολοκόλο!


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2017)

Zazula said:


> ...
> Το _μιλφ(άρα)_ υστερεί πολύ διότι τονίζει μόνο το αισθητικό μέρος (άντε και της αυτοπεποίθησης), όχι το οικονομικό. Αλλά το κυριότερο είναι ότι το _μιλφ(άρα)_ τονίζει την επιθυμία των τεκνών προς το πρόσωπό της (και όχι μόνο το πρόσωπό της), κι όχι τη δική της επιθυμία για τεκνά.


----------

